
FreeCAD 0.18 released with Python 3/Qt 5 support and more - kwk1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85HlYXnaxbw
======
kwk1
More than 2500 commits. More than 100 contributors. More than 11 months in the
making:
[https://www.freecadweb.org/downloads.php](https://www.freecadweb.org/downloads.php)

0.18 is not a big change in terms of features but very important for the core.
FreeCAD now supports Python 3 and QT5. Still, some important changes and
convenience functions have been added in the user space as well:
[https://www.freecadweb.org/wiki/Release_notes_0.18](https://www.freecadweb.org/wiki/Release_notes_0.18)

